# [SOLVED]Quake3 - dźwięk

## Yatmai

Quake3-bin (cdinstall)

```
------- sound initialization -------

Could not mmap dma buffer PROT_WRITE|PROT_READ

trying mmap PROT_WRITE (with associated better compatibility / less performance code)

/dev/dsp: Input/output error

Could not mmap /dev/dsp

------------------------------------
```

Quake3-bin + pulseaudio

```
------- sound initialization -------

/dev/dsp: Device or resource busy

Could not open /dev/dsp

------------------------------------

```

Quake3 z portage - dźwięk opóźniony

```
------ Initializing Sound ------

Allocated 96 sources.

OpenAL info:

  Vendor:     OpenAL Community

  Version:    1.1

  Renderer:   Software

  Extensions: ALC_EXT_capture AL_EXT_capture AL_EXT_vorbis AL_EXT_MP3 AL_LOKI_quadriphonic AL_LOKI_play_position AL_LOKI_WAVE_format AL_LOKI_IMA_ADPCM_format AL_LOKI_buffer_data_callback ALC_LOKI_audio_channel

Sound initialization successful.

--------------------------------

```

Quake3 ze skryptu linuxq3apoint-1.32b-3.x86.run

```
------- sound initialization -------

Could not mmap dma buffer PROT_WRITE|PROT_READ

trying mmap PROT_WRITE (with associated better compatibility / less performance code)

/dev/dsp: Input/output error

Could not mmap /dev/dsp

------------------------------------

```

Quake3 - instalator z cd

```
------- sound initialization -------

/dev/dsp: Broken pipe

Could not toggle.

------------------------------------

```

No jedynie Quake3 z portage generuje jakieś dźwięki, jednak są one zniekształcone i opóźnione. Przeszukując forum znalazłem trochę wątków na ten temat, ale odpowiedzi były niejasne (dziwne, u mnie działa  :Very Happy: ), w ogóle ich nie było, albo wspominały coś o oss-mmap.

Ten oss-mmap doprowadził mnie do pulseaudio, ale z tym to już mi konkretnie sypie błędami, więc chyba nie tędy droga.

Kiedyś już grałem w kłeja z dźwiękiem na Gentoo, więc bankowo jest to możliwe, tylko... hehe, jak ?  :Very Happy: 

UT (2k4 też  :Very Happy: ) działa mi wspaniale, tylko Quake'i (2,3 i 4) się sypią... Ma ktoś może koncepcje jak naprawić którykolwiek z powyższych błędów ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Odinist

Pewnie tego w kernelu brakuje:

```
<*>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API
```

Tak gdybam bo kiedyś miałem identyczne cyrki i problem leżał w konfiguracji dźwięku w kernelu   :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

Mam to w kernelu, tyle że jako moduł, ale jak sprawdzałem jest załadowany. Znalazłem jeszcze w dokumentacji z kernela coś coś takiego:

```
art@zeratul ~ $ cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat

Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.11rc4 emulation code)

Kernel: Linux zeratul 2.6.17-gentoo-r5 #8 Thu Nov 23 20:29:24 CET 2006 i686

Config options: 0

Installed drivers:

Type 10: ALSA emulation

Card config:

NVidia CK8S with ALC655 at 0xed001000, irq 12

Ensoniq AudioPCI ENS1371 at 0xa000, irq 11

Audio devices:

0: NVidia CK8S (DUPLEX)

1: ES1371 DAC2/ADC (DUPLEX)

Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Midi devices:

1: ES1371

Timers:

7: system timer

Mixers:

0: Realtek ALC655 rev 0

1: TriTech TR28602

art@zeratul ~ $   
```

Mnie wygląda ok  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wodzik

taki strzal:

```
echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" >/proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss 
```

----------

## Yatmai

Kurde trafiony i zatopiony, problem w tym, że teraz gdy włączę jakąś mapę tuż po wrzuceniu na arenę gra staje w miejscu rąbiąc 100% procesora...

Niestety logi z terminala czy dmesg milczą na ten temat  :Sad: 

EDIT

odpaliłem to przez aoss quake3-bin, mapy zaczęły działać, ale znów dźwięk ma okropne przekłamania.

----------

## psycepa

u mnie pomimo tego echo dzwiek jest strasznie przerywany i znieksztalcony, ma ktos moze rade jakas na to ? :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

psycepa, echo daje różne efekty na różnych wersjach, najczystszy dźwięk chyba mialem przy quake3-bin z emerge  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

Odpowiedź znalazłem tutaj: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-83204-highlight-quake3+sound.html

Czyli w skrócie, pomysł wodzik'a + wyłączyć muzykę = ciupanie  :Very Happy: 

Dzięki za zainteresowanie  :Smile: 

----------

